# Edmonton Alberta???



## lacey1984 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi
Is there anyone from Edmonton here? Having a hard time finding a support group of people in this city!

Lace


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah, some of us from this site hang out.

we went to tim hortons last week

its pretty informal, we just chat about life and what to do about social anxiety


----------



## Chickie (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey,
i'm from edmonton too, would like to find a support group as well.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

awesome!
ill post here next time we go to timmies and we can all hang out and support the heck outta each other


----------



## sumo (Apr 21, 2010)

I would be interested in that also. What days do you normally meet?


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

usually on the weekend sometime
do you all have msn?


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

What have you done with KX and Meg....they never come by anymore... :b


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Meg got a bf and KX got addicted to racing games
I still hang out with them though


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL...well that explains it. Thanks AJ...


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok edmonton people! lets go!
this Friday May [email protected] 
or we can go to the park if timmies is too anxiety causing


whos in!


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Ahhh, so many people in edmonton, none in calgary~~~ lol

I can prolly show up to edmonton meets once and awhile now that I got a car again.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

come on, this whole city has sa if you ask me!
this thread should be loaded.
wait, maybe it is, but no one is talking


----------



## sadedmonton (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in Edmonton, Canada... I'm a male 30 years of age and have had social phobia my whole life. I am looking for a support group or meet up in Edmonton with other social phobics. Or perhaps if someone here is on Skype or FB we can meet there and talk. I have never met anyone in real life with social phobia...


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Im from Edmonton as well, wouldnt mind chatting with other fellow Edmontonians on skype, msn or facebook.


----------



## edmgirl88 (Aug 29, 2011)

Im from Edmonton too..
anyone going to Concordia>
way to scared to meet people.. even people who has the same thoughts as me.. is it akward> cause if we are all shy it would be weird right>
idk see im already freaking out.. i just found out like last month that what I feel/think is social anxiety .. I always thought I was weird... or over thought and was overly shy.. 
anyways Hi im Ruby lol​


----------



## edmgirl88 (Aug 29, 2011)

OMFG Im freaking right out now..
at orentation at school they are doing this STUPID icebreakers not normal say ur name type stuff like sit on peoples lap trust crap this stupid company is playfair canada :-O my horror i dont even want to freakin GO AHHHHHH u just have to see their stupid youtube vidz im gunna have a freaking panic attack just by watching them knowing they will try to drag me in that CHAOS HELP I NEED COPING TECHNIQUES


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

edmgirl88 said:


> OMFG Im freaking right out now..
> at orentation at school they are doing this STUPID icebreakers not normal say ur name type stuff like sit on peoples lap trust crap this stupid company is playfair canada :-O my horror i dont even want to freakin GO AHHHHHH u just have to see their stupid youtube vidz im gunna have a freaking panic attack just by watching them knowing they will try to drag me in that CHAOS HELP I NEED COPING TECHNIQUES


Hey Ruby, that sounds like a really weird orientation! I would be totally freaked out as well to have to sit on some strangers lap. What are you taking at Concordia that has this kind of orientation?


----------



## elky (Sep 9, 2006)

that sounds like a really horrible orientation. its already bad enough going into a new school or workplace but to have to do stuff like that?


----------



## edmgirl88 (Aug 29, 2011)

Im not going I would be a wreak ... so I made sure I can stay at work till the 1st day of classes..but I kinda wanted to go so I could learn the school and know where Im going .. ill just go early the day of and walk around aimlessly lol find my classes


----------



## edmgirl88 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ill post a link to their youtube video.. if Im allowed


----------



## edmgirl88 (Aug 29, 2011)

im just not going.. ill give my self a tour of the school lol


----------



## edmgirl88 (Aug 29, 2011)

Playfair 2008 at Berry College on youtube look at this non sense


----------



## elky (Sep 9, 2006)

thats horrifying


----------



## Divasmurf (Sep 6, 2011)

Also from Edmonton here, don't have to deal with the first day of school issues anymore thankfully but i hope things were managable for you darlin.


----------



## bluesclues (Jun 20, 2011)

1st year at the U of A. It is a bit lonely sometimes having big breaks between classes and no one to talk to, but I have gotten one girl's phone number actually. I'm joining some clubs though, in the hopes that I can meet more people this way.


----------



## bluesclues (Jun 20, 2011)

artandis said:


> Oh, I'm at the U of A too! Although this is my third year. Clubs are an awesome way to meet people here. Which ones did you sign up for?


Ballroom dance class and safewalk. Pretty much forced to meet people!
What are you taking and how have you found the university over the years?


----------



## bluesclues (Jun 20, 2011)

artandis said:


> Oh I joined the dance club last year! I quickly discovered that I have no inclinations towards dancing and I am the clumsiest person alive, but it was fun while I went! And yeah, in dancing, it's pretty much a requirement you talk to the person you're dancing with haha.
> 
> I'm in Psychology which I love, how about yourself? Did you declare your major? I love the University- I think it's one of the nicest places in Edmonton to just hang out. I'm on campus pretty much all day long even though my classes only take up a few hours. I think you will really like it.


I have taken dance before...but I'm like you, it ain't natural at all for me. But, it is beginners, so this should work in my favour.

Ooo, I'm taking psych as a class too. Teacher is exciting, textbook is bland. Subject is interesting though. My major is classics. Tons of reading and writing, but I love it.

Campus is like a city unto itself. And swarming with all kinds of people. I like it so far. I probably look like a graduate student or something to some people; I'm told I look way older than I am!


----------



## bluesclues (Jun 20, 2011)

artandis said:


> You're taking Psych 104 I'm guessing? It is pretty bland, but if you take psych 105 (the second beginners course) and take other classes some of them are really amazing. And if you have a good teacher that's most of the battle I think. I don't know if it's the same for most people, but for me an interesting teacher is what decides how much I like a class.
> 
> That's cool, why did you decide classics? What kind of classes do you take for that?
> 
> Haha looking older than you are isn't too bad- although I'm pretty sure I exactly look my age.


Psych 104 and then 105 next term. Do you know anything about the research projects you sign up for? We have to sign up for a research project, I guess to be the subject of some sort of test...like a lab rat I suppose!

Always been interested in Classics. I was reading 500 page bios of Caesar back in grade 9 just for enjoyment, so why not take it for school. I have to take Latin, that's a requirement. Its very challenging, in a good way. And then you take...classics courses. Such as beginners intro to ancient Greece.

Haha, my grade 10 teacher told me I looked 40. Surely he was joking...


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

bluesclues said:


> Psych 104 and then 105 next term. Do you know anything about the research projects you sign up for? We have to sign up for a research project, I guess to be the subject of some sort of test...like a lab rat I suppose!
> 
> Always been interested in Classics. I was reading 500 page bios of Caesar back in grade 9 just for enjoyment, so why not take it for school. I have to take Latin, that's a requirement. Its very challenging, in a good way. And then you take...classics courses. Such as beginners intro to ancient Greece.
> 
> Haha, my grade 10 teacher told me I looked 40. Surely he was joking...


Oh, those are just easy marks really. You just go in at the time you signed up for and do what they want (usually something tedious on a computer) and it takes half an hour to an hour. It's really not interesting at all. But it's 10% free which is nice.

You have to take Latin? I haven't taken a language yet (but I have to for requirements) and it's so hard to get into the class I want! I want to take sign language but it fills up so fast and the beginners class is only in the first semester which sucks. Intro to ancient Greece sounds kind of interesting. Are you liking your classes so far?


----------



## bluesclues (Jun 20, 2011)

artandis said:


> Oh, those are just easy marks really. You just go in at the time you signed up for and do what they want (usually something tedious on a computer) and it takes half an hour to an hour. It's really not interesting at all. But it's 10% free which is nice.
> 
> You have to take Latin? I haven't taken a language yet (but I have to for requirements) and it's so hard to get into the class I want! I want to take sign language but it fills up so fast and the beginners class is only in the first semester which sucks. Intro to ancient Greece sounds kind of interesting. Are you liking your classes so far?


Aww, I thought I'd be part of some cool psych experiment...you know, maybe do some research on my brain, determine my personality type. Its too bad, they disproved the whole Limitless movie in class. How the notion we only use 10% of our brain is a myth. Too bad...

Latin is cool and fun for a classics nerd like me. For others it only use would be to go into the catholic church...is that in your future? :b

All my classes have their good parts, lots of work to do already. I like the challenge. How's your first 2 weeks going? Classes cool, meeting new ppl?


----------



## kelcee75 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi...just wondering if there are any groups still meeting in Edmonton? Been here about 6 years and only have friends through my partner....just looking to meet a few more people on my own with the same issues.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

kelcee75 said:


> Hi...just wondering if there are any groups still meeting in Edmonton? Been here about 6 years and only have friends through my partner....just looking to meet a few more people on my own with the same issues.


Hey Kelcee, there is an anxiety/depression group that I go to as well as another SASer. Its on the meetup.com site, its a great group!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

FTFADIA said:


> Hey Kelcee, there is an anxiety/depression group that I go to as well as another SASer. Its on the meetup.com site, its a great group!


hey, is mike still running that group?


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

_AJ_ said:


> hey, is mike still running that group?


Yeah its being run by Michael and Anne. Did you use to go to the group before?


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

FTFADIA said:


> Yeah its being run by Michael and Anne. Did you use to go to the group before?


yeah, used to be a regular before anne came. i spent alot of time with mike trying to beat sa


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool, well hope you beat your SA.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm from Edmonton and could use a few more friends to talk to. I live in the northside and I think it would be cool to meet some of you who are going through the same thing. Let's beat this together!! I don't know anyone irl who has it really.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

mr hoang said:


> I'm from Edmonton and could use a few more friends to talk to. I live in the northside and I think it would be cool to meet some of you who are going through the same thing. Let's beat this together!! I don't know anyone irl who has it really.


Hey, I'm in Edmonton and Asian as well. I'm always up for chatting or meeting up with fellow SASers from Edmonton. PM me if you want.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Edmontonians, I'm not from Edmonton, but I am Canadian none the less, and believe it or not, even more importantly I'm a human being, to be specific I live on planet Earth. I don't know much about your local area's meetups or groups, but Canadian hospitals ( universal healthcare ftw!) have meetups and you can probably join groups within that system where you'll (hopefully) meet likeminded individuals who deal with similar problems and hopefully these other patients are mature enough to help the other patients/groupmembers and yourself overcome problems that orginate from within.

Now, you will have to be careful with this process. You could spend a large amount of time trying to connect with individuals who don't have the exact same problems as you, or more specifically, they probably don't even deal with problems that have any kind of revelance to your own problems. Luckily, we all have problems and can help eachother out, because I believe we all have monkey brains and thus deal with monkey problems, everyone one of us, me, you, other people who have names, etc etc. Finding out your own problem/s can make you go bananas I'm sure, but as long as you look inside yourself that is a start, and with a start you will be looking for an end, amiright? NO, I'M NOT RIGHT????? Well bananas, time to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

You are right. But I would prefer to meet someone one on one. No ****. Bigger groups give me more anxiety.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey i'm from edmonton! Does anyone on here use msn ?


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Ceres said:


> Hey i'm from edmonton! Does anyone on here use msn ?


Hey I use msn every once in a while. I could always use practice chatting. PM me if you want.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

SAS users from e-town. Where the heck are you all. So lonely in this battle.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 13, 2011)

Yo. You still kicking? I'm in millwoods lol.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

im going to be in edmonton for a week next month. does anyone fancy meeting up for some tim hortons?


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

I went to the driving range with someone from here before and it was fun. I'd be up to meet more SASers. Are you a former Edmontonian?


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

If i still lived there, id arrange more meetups. we had alot of fun back in 2009, 2010.

I even ended up moving in with 2 people from my edmonton crew and we took on sa as a team.

meetups are fun and good stuff


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

FTFADIA said:


> I went to the driving range with someone from here before and it was fun. I'd be up to meet more SASers. Are you a former Edmontonian?


nope, never been before.


----------



## GoodKidMadCity (Jul 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Bumper


----------



## Jeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi, 

I am new to this forum. Have been looking everyone for others with social anxiety for a loved one. She has had bad experience with previous friends and have ended up isolating herself for the past few years. She is an amazing person and I want her to see that there are nice people out there. Do people on this group organize meet ups?


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I haven't been to a group meet up but I'm willing to help. I met someone on here in real life, we met up and it was pretty cool.


----------



## Jeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Mr. Hoang! I am going to have to talk to my sister to see whether she feels ready to do this. I think she really just needs that to know that she isn't as shy and quiet as she thinks. She just needs those good experiences to help her build up her confidence in herself.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Calgary here. I'm also looking for a support group.

I don't travel to Edmonton, but I'm available to chat or talk.

Msg me for contact info


----------



## Jeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome Hyperion! I'm new as well. Glad that you found this group.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeny said:


> Thanks for the reply Mr. Hoang! I am going to have to talk to my sister to see whether she feels ready to do this. I think she really just needs that to know that she isn't as shy and quiet as she thinks. She just needs those good experiences to help her build up her confidence in herself.


I feel the same way. We could both benefit from those experiences. I think her knowing that I'm going through the same thing and I can totally understand how it feels like to be shy and all could put her mind at ease. I was quite nervous meeting up and everything but once I did it, I was so glad. I knew how important it was to be courageous.


----------



## Jeny (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi All, 

Seems like there hasn't been much activity going on here the last little while. I am contemplating trying to organize a meet up sometime in December. Nothing formal, just something chilled. We can meet up to chat about our experiences for example. This will also give us a chance to connect with others who are also going through the same things. 

Feel free to message me or reply if you are interested.


----------

